# Pot-belly? Worms?



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think it is quite common for a dog to get a bit runny after they have had a worming tablet...are there any other signs that make you think he has worms? when was he last wormed (although I know you havent had him that long and you say you have already) Have you noticed any worms in his stool? I must post a pic of Tilly at 12 weeks...she had a HUGE puppy belly (not of my making I might add, we only picked her up at that age) so it could just be his tummy!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know. I just got pretty spooked after reading articles on worms...

And I also noticed he has quite the amount of saliva........ loads...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

There is no point in making yourself crazy with worry. Take a stool sample to the vet. They can tell you very quickly if he has worms. If he does, they will give you medication.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

But wouldn't a worming pill actually take care of him if there are worms in him? Say, Heartgard or Interceptor?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Is he on one of those already? If so, find what kind of worms it takes care of.

Puppies do tend to appear a little pot bellied. If he has been wormed he is probably fine. However, if you are still worried, take the stool sample in. It is a quick test and will put your concerns to rest.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Actually he's not. I got a worming tablet from my first vet, never knew what it was...

It's been a month and I'm thinking of worming him again. Would this been too often?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I would not worm him without verifying that he NEEDS it. There is no point in medicating him if he is negative. Like I said, the easiest way is just to bring a stool sample to the vet. Then you will know for sure if it is necessary.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

So you don't give heartgard or other worming tablets regularly?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree you don't need to be worming him unless he actually has worms, which taking in a stool sample (or two) will help decide.

I never wormed Quiz after I got him. We just did a couple fecal tests and he was fine.

I don't give heartgard b/c (knock on wood) heartworm isn't a problem where I am. I use Frontline plus for fleas/ticks and even that, I space out to every other month. I'm not a big fan of medicating for things that aren't issues. If I lived in a heartworm area, I'd do it as a preventative, but it's not an issue.

Now, for goodness sake.... stop worrying so much, get off the computer and go play with your puppy! His puppy months are passing you by! Don't spend them all on the computer! :google:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I personally wouldn't mess around with home de-worming medicines. If you're not sure, take your puppy into the vet with a stool sample. They'll be able to tell you right away and if he does have worms, they'll give you some medicine for him.

Daisy had a pot-belly when she was about 3 months old. Turned out she had worms and she got very sick. Oh dear goodness, I thought she was dieing. Took her into the emergency vet at 2AM and all it was was worms. Gave her some medicine and she was back to herself within 24 hours.

Moral of the story -- you don't want your puppy to have worms. They're not necessarily fatal but they're not fun and they will make your dog very sick. Go the traditional route with this one and just be sure he's taken care of.

:wave:


----------

